
Show HN: Votre (Beta) – A diary to manage your friends and family - EmilBruckner
https://votre.me/
======
notheguyouthink
So, I've been building a knowledge base _(writing my own software for it as
well)_ , and this brings up an interesting question for me.

How do you _(anyone)_ all feel Diaries help in personal knowledge?

Eg, I like the idea of keeping an informational log of each day - but I'm
unsure what use can be obtained from it. Is there something inherent to a
Diary that is better than, say, just adding some birthday information to
"Becky"'s information in some type of personal knowledge base?

The best I can figure is that writing helps memory - but part of my knowledge
base is being written with spaced repetition quizzing, so writing it into a
knowledge base, vs a diary, _seems_ just as effective.

To be clear, I'm just seeking discussion in this scope - I appreciate all
attempts to build tools for our daily brains. I'm very interested in this
landscape! Thank you for your work :)

~~~
EmilBruckner
Interesting question, thanks for seeking discussion

You're right, writing helps memory

The thing I tried to accomplish with Votre is a tool that allows you to keep
your data in whichever form you want. If it were just about keeping
birthdates, use some sort of database like your contacts.

You can also treat Votre like a personal knowledge base without thinking in
terms of a diary.

I just wanted something that doesn't feel like a database, where I could just
start writing to add information, instead of adding a field to some entry. The
diary aspect also helps with building a habit in my opinion.

Building a habit of adding information is probably the most important part of
having some external brain / knowledge base, as that is the only way to ensure
you can trust your system.

------
EmilBruckner
Hi there

I built a Personal Relationship Manager and would love some feedback.

You can reach me at emil@votre.me

Thanks

-

Here's a bit more text:

Votre is a people-oriented diary or journal. You can write an entry a day and
mention people in your text. Votre then organizes your writing and lets you
retrieve information about any person. It's like a CRM, but for keeping
people, not numbers. Text is the only input and output. No social sharing.

------
cezarfloroiu
Hey - just to let you know that I took a look and liked the way you built it!
Not really a product for me as I don't keep any diary but maybe others will
find it useful! Well done & good luck!

------
MaximilianL
I think that such a tool could benefit my social life, but I am definitely too
lazy to write a diary. Let's see whether I will use it.

The fact that your data will be gone after the beta won't make that happen for
now …

~~~
EmilBruckner
Thanks for signing up!

Keep in mind that you don't have to write every day and that you can write
whatever you want. Don't like sentences? Don't write any …

I'll send you an email once Votre launches ;-)

